# New Private Members Bill:  Give (Department of) Peace a chance!



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

From the same guy who brought you this one, another Private Members Bill introduced and making it past First Reading yesterday:


> Mr. Speaker, I am pleased to introduce my bill, an act to establish the department of peace, to help advance the cause of peace in Canada and throughout the world.
> 
> The idea that all people can live in peace may seem a bit utopian, but each generation must, on behalf of the next generation, do everything in its power to come as close to reaching this goal as possible.
> 
> ...


More on Bill C-373, _An Act to establish the Department of Peace_ - no text available yet - here.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

May soon have to start a merged "Wacky Funster Private Members Bills" thread.....


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2011)

eace:

Let me guess, the minister will be a pothead yoga guru from Sooke, there will be no paper, computers or telephones to communicate with - you meditate on your memo and transmit it telepathically.  They'll start deploying on UN stabilization missions baked out of their minds, with weird blue clothes on, negotiating with warring factions by starting out with "Chill out dudes, war is bad..."  I guess the bad guys MIGHT think there is some bad juju in the air or water at that point and withdraw in confusion...but we all know that they'll eventually come back, bash them in the heads and drag Oddball away in orange coveralls and do as they please to them on YouTube.

I see at least a Darwin Honourable Mention in the near future...

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2011)




----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2011)

You need freaky blue Hari Krishna robes on them TV  ;D

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2011)

Somebody should take this wretch by the ear and make him watch the Youtube video that features the Dutch CDS on why he chose to pick up the gun rather than the brush or the pen.

I can't post the link, but if you go to Youtube and search for Peter van Uhm, its a damned good 18 minute presentation.

Maybe someone can float that idea to AQ or the Taliban.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (1 Dec 2011)

I was making a lengthy post to really try and hammer home the fact that this guy is out in left field smoking the ganja, but really one word sums it up... special.  What a waste of time, oxygen and effort.  :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Let me guess, the minister will be a pothead yoga guru from Sooke, there will be no paper, computers or telephones to communicate with - you meditate on your memo and transmit it telepathically ....



Ladies and gentlemen, a nominee for the position of Canada's new Minister of Peace ....




.... the Honourable Jeff Lebowski (a.k.a. the Dude General of Canada)


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Dec 2011)

> Ladies and gentlemen, a nominee for the position of Canada's new Minister of Peace ....
> .... the Honourable Jeff Lebowski (a.k.a. the Dude General of Canada)


Perfect. "This aggression will not stand, man!"

But seriously, between Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation I think we ought to have this covered.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Dec 2011)

Once we've got the Ministry of Peace, we'll only need the Ministry of Truth, the Ministry of Love and the Ministry of Plenty to be complete.


"Freedom is the freedom to say that two plus two make four. If that is granted, all else follows."


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Once we've got the Ministry of Peace, we'll only need the Ministry of Truth, the Ministry of Love and the Ministry of Plenty to be complete.



What about the Ministry of Magic?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> But seriously, between *Foreign Affairs* and *International Cooperation* I think we ought to have this covered.


But what about the times when doing the former interferes with the latter, man?  What then?
:dude:


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> But seriously, between Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation I think we ought to have this covered.


The mandate of DFAIT (which, oddly, uses the acronym DFAIT to somehow spell out "Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada"),  is to manage Canada's diplomatic and consular relations and to encourage the country's international trade. 

Its role is to make Canada one of the economic oppressors, dude, not international "cooperation."


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Perfect. "This aggression will not stand, man!"
> 
> But seriously, between Foreign Affairs  and International Cooperation I think we ought to have this covered.



Is that where we can have an affair with a foreigner? Sounds like fun as long as she's cute.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is that where we can have an affair with a foreigner? Sounds like fun as long as she's cute.


Don't know if that's more Foreign Affairs or Department of the Interior.....  >


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2011)

In the name of austerity....can we combine them?

Then we can just call it Foreign Interior Affairs


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Then we can just call it Foreign Interior Affairs



Why stop there ?

Foreign Interior Revenue Affairs Defence


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why stop there ?
> 
> Foreign Interior Revenue Affairs Defence


Why even stop there?

Justice, National Defence, Public Safety, Public Works and Government Services, Status of Women, Human Resources and Skills Development, International Cooperation, Foreign Affairs, Federal Economic Development Initiative for Northern Ontario, Treasury Board, Finance, Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism, Agriculture and Agri-Food, Industry, Canadian Heritage and Official Languages, Transport, Infrastructure and Communities, Economic Development Agency of Canada for the Regions of Quebec, Minister of Health, Canadian Northern Economic Development Agency, Atlantic Gateway, Fisheries and Oceans, Environment, Labour, National Revenue, Aboriginal Affairs and Northern Development, Veterans Affairs, International Trade, Asia-Pacific Gateway, Natural Resources, Intergovernmental Affairs, Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency,La Francophonie, Small Business and Tourism, Americas and Consular Affairs, Western Economic Diversification, Transport, Science and Technology, Federal Economic Development Agency for Southern Ontario, Democratic Reform, Seniors and Sport Canada

Bit of a b***h fitting it onto one side of a standard biz card, much less in French, but pretty unified....


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2011)

C.D. Howe.......The minister of everything


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Dec 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Why even stop there?
> 
> Justice, National Defence, Public Safety, Public Works and Government Services, Status of Women, Human Resources and Skills Development, International Cooperation, Foreign Affairs, Federal Economic Development Initiative for Northern Ontario, Treasury Board, Finance, Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism, Agriculture and Agri-Food, Industry, Canadian Heritage and Official Languages, Transport, Infrastructure and Communities, Economic Development Agency of Canada for the Regions of Quebec, Minister of Health, Canadian Northern Economic Development Agency, Atlantic Gateway, Fisheries and Oceans, Environment, Labour, National Revenue, Aboriginal Affairs and Northern Development, Veterans Affairs, International Trade, Asia-Pacific Gateway, Natural Resources, Intergovernmental Affairs, Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency,La Francophonie, Small Business and Tourism, Americas and Consular Affairs, Western Economic Diversification, Transport, Science and Technology, Federal Economic Development Agency for Southern Ontario, Democratic Reform, Seniors and Sport Canada
> 
> Bit of a b***h fitting it onto one side of a standard biz card, much less in French, but pretty unified....




And here it is.

There is an argument to be made that in the 21st century ministers and departments are declining in autonomy and, indeed, importance as control or, at least, coordination from the _centre_ becomes easier.

Of course, the obvious problem is that as you move from coordination to control the _centre_ becomes larger and more complex until, finally, a new, small, _high speed_, super-centre is needed, creating an even bigger and, perforce, more inept government which needs more and better control ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2011)

What all this tells me, is that the CPC must be doing a pretty good job, if this is the kind of thing that the Opposition uses to fritter away their valuable alloted time in the Commons.


----------



## a_majoor (1 Dec 2011)

And when I am "Minister of Peace" I will have this motto engraved on the building's facing and printed on all the stationary and business cards:​


*Si Vis Pacem, Para Bellum*​


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2011)

Yes I play PACMAN, thank you?


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Dec 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Once we've got the Ministry of Peace, we'll only need the Ministry of Truth, the Ministry of Love and the Ministry of Plenty to be complete.




Might as well go the whole Orwellian distance.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Might as well go the whole Orwellian distance.


If you want my opinion, we are already there.


----------



## Jed (1 Dec 2011)

" Kumbaya my love, Kumbaya..."  iper: I could not find a singing around the campfire song icon.


----------



## Duckie (1 Dec 2011)

Jed said:
			
		

> " Kumbaya my love, Kumbaya..."  iper: I could not find a singing around the campfire song icon.



So, you paired the most annoying song ever, with one of the least-liked instruments in the world. Somehow, I think it works better than a campfire song icon.

And by the way, guys. Give Mr. Atamenenko a break! He's clearly doing his part to help the economy, by hoping to reduce the size of the government... by making it... bigger?


----------



## Robert0288 (1 Dec 2011)

And here I was thinking we are the department of peace....  Through superior firepower of course >


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Somebody should take this wretch by the ear and make him watch the Youtube video that features the Dutch CDS on why he chose to pick up the gun rather than the brush or the pen ....


Here it is
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/103582.0.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2012)

A bump with the latest missive from subject MP:





> There was a time when we talked about the “two solitudes” in Canada, referring to a divide between French and English Canada.  Although differences still exist between our two founding cultures, they are now more often celebrated than not.
> 
> Over the past few years, however, I have seen “two new solitudes” emerge.  Let’s call them “Neo-Conservative” and “Progressive.” Though we may speak the same language, we really do not understand each other.  I notice this in the House of Commons, particularly.  There are major differences in how these two new solitudes perceive the world and I would like to discuss these over my next two columns.
> 
> ...


castlegarsource.com, 31 May 12

As you can see from the page outlining progress of the Bill through the legislative sausage-making machine here, it's made it no further than introduction.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2012)

..... (at least for discussion), thanks to the Canadian Peace Initiatve - more from ceasefire.ca:


> .... The Canadian Peace Initiatve will be hosting events on November 2 and 3 in Ottawa, titled “Does Canada need a Department of Peace?”  Steven Staples of the Rideau Institute and Ceasefire.cawill be part of Saturday’s public consultation panel on Bill C-373.
> 
> Friday, November 2, 2012 — 6:30 pm to 10 pm
> 
> ...



FYI, C-373 Department of Peace Act hasn't made it past First Reading since November 2011, so the "public consultation" appears to be just a public forum.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is that where we can have an affair with a foreigner? Sounds like fun as long as she's cute.



Careful Dude remember who used to work in this field  







Yeah I know it was CIDA but close enough


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2012)

So here's Mr Happy's website

http://www.alexndp.ca/bio.htm

Aside from the normal granola on it this was surprising 

• Served as an interpreter during the Prime Minister’s visit to the Soviet Union in 1989 and for the Canadian Navy trip to Vladivostok in 1990

• Served as an Officer with the Canadian Armed Forces 

• An instructor with the Castlegar Karate Club, with a black belt.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Oct 2012)

Minister of Peace  :facepalm: why did people vote this clown in? I mean sweet bean bags man, they could have gotten a donkey and made it their member of Parliament and said donkey would probably do just as well, if not better. 

It is really sad and maybe even true. The down side of democracy is collective stupidity can be allowed to run rampant. Now, don't get me wrong, if this joker said the right and convincing things to get elected, so be it, maybe next election, bye bye. Or is this a case of a certain riding always votes a certain poiltical party regardless of how idiotic the candidate is? hmmm, must think on that.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Oct 2012)

I see this guy also has his mitts in agriculture and probably no actual experience to boot. That scares the heck out of me that people like that make rules and govern my way of doing business as a small time farmer.


----------

